# Funny Pics here



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ive seen a lot of funny pictures all over this forum but lets put some in here so we can all click on 1 link and laugh ill start them off

*_Edit_*
Sorry, Americans aren't allowed to see nipples - it's considered HP


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

more fun


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

id suggest taking off the first pic unless you wana get in trouble with the admins


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

um the first pics considered porn, it might get you banned or it will be taken off.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

haha that pumpkin one is great!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice porno


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

want funny ones go here, but the first pic must be removed http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71602


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

sorry wasnt meaning it to be pornographic that was a national womens health poster somebody photoshopped


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

and the weather for tomorrow


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah well others consider it porn. if it was covered up then well it would be allowed.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

few more


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very nice ha ha ha


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

now the alligator ones the best.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i love granny


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahah wtf


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That last one is great. lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hope some of these work


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hahaha the guy under the truck is classic. Must be a hillbilly


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Killduv said:


> Hahaha the guy under the truck is classic. Must be a hillbilly
> [snapback]878058[/snapback]​


you got that right!
that one is hilarious!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

to me that truck one looks like it would be in mexico or some south american country


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

def a mexican working on his truck haha


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

View attachment 47535


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

GROSS!!!!!

Those cheered me up..... I've had a shitty day!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dick man will give you a hug


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

some of you have probably seen these before.......


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> dick man will give you a hug
> [snapback]878117[/snapback]​


awh...... I think


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

only explained in emoticons


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wayne.140 said:


> View attachment 47535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn








Is that a person or a turkey?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> awh...... I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...










or he could just shake your hand


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> Is that a person or a turkey?


no its my mum


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wayne.140 said:


> no its my mum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were born out of _that_?!?!?








You got my sympathy, man...


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

more


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

mr freeze you posted a dick man heres another one


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

View attachment 47545
This is pretty funny


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

View attachment 47547
/


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

delete


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> see something sticking out in this picture?
> [snapback]878222[/snapback]​


Look out............most likely the piranha-fury moral police will be all over that pic.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam alot of these are good for a laugh


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahaahahahahaha i love these threds!


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

alright now, if nipples are porn, then a dick is definately porn!

and the rest of those are hilarious.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

sorry, sorry, someone please delete that last one......


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha i love that f*ck Winter snow carving i'd love to have that on my front lawn all winter long...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

got some too


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

have you ever been this drunk?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

This has been posted before here, but there's alot of new members.
This is what you get when you ask for a super-sized chocolate milkshake at McDonalds:


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

smile


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow...some hard sh*t up there. i thought the "N" word was filtered lol...j/p


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

more to come!


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

man that duck picture is funny


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

those are great


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey, I photoshopped this myself. Its my face on MJ's body. (His lips not mine)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This is the funniest and beats all of the previous ones posted...

Nevermind... taken down to unhurt someone's feelings.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> This is the funniest and beats all of the previous ones posted...
> [snapback]878876[/snapback]​


Fuckin brutal........


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some Funny Ass sh*t has been posted!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hehe


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

hahahahahahahaha wolfish that is great


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Grimreaperman said:


> want funny ones go here, but the first pic must be removed http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=71602
> [snapback]877932[/snapback]​


that hurts my feelings, MODS PLEASE REMOVE THIS LINK BEFORE I GET ALL BUTTHURT AND CRY IN MY MOMMIES BREASTS AGAIN...

...grimreaperman, the whiney little b!tch


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i liked this one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i liked this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...










man thats funny


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

dont you dare do that to the children!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: click to enlarge and read it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ LOL f*cking borkahs


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: heres another great one


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

another kid speed bump


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: heres another great one
> [snapback]880202[/snapback]​


Thats a classic man!
Im saving that one to my Mac!


----------

